# Getting a male to hermie?



## squarefodder (May 25, 2012)

I have this Purple Romulan that decided to be a male. Im wondering if I can force it to "herm" out if I change the light cycle. 

example: tonight at midnight bring it inside and put it under a grow light. Then tomorrow morning let it sleep in the dark for a few hours, then put it out in full sun. If i do this randomly a few times a week will this turn the plant hermie? I have had female plants turn hermie once in a while but never a male.


----------



## sandiegojack2 (May 25, 2012)

male plant's genetic make-up is not the same as the female...which will go to any extreme to drop seed's for a continuation next year or "winter-over" the plant sends sugar's to the root to send up a shoot the following year that can bloom (But only females have this genitic make-up!).....jack


----------



## polyarcturus (May 25, 2012)

you can get a male hermie, change the light cycle and break the main stem i did it on accident, it very very rare youll be very lucky if you get one i got mine on accident. for the most part there are no hermi males. it will probably just continue to create balls


----------



## squarefodder (May 25, 2012)

I will start tonight. I have a spot all set up, let the stress begin


----------



## polyarcturus (May 25, 2012)

good luck man mine was a straight up accident you could go thru a lot of males to find one.


----------



## growone (May 25, 2012)

i've run into a few male hermies, and i haven't grown that many plants(or males)
one threw out female pistils after i clipped some male shoots to ripen away from my femmes
another grew out a tiny female cola at its tip without provocation(IMO anyways)
i've seen a few other growers comment on how its not all that rare
now a fertile male hermie is supposed to be rare(according to DJ Short), i.e. a male that actually has seeds


----------



## squarefodder (May 25, 2012)

growone said:


> i've run into a few male hermies, and i haven't grown that many plants(or males)
> one threw out female pistils after i clipped some male shoots to ripen away from my femmes
> another grew out a tiny female cola at its tip without provocation(IMO anyways)
> i've seen a few other growers comment on how its not all that rare
> now a fertile male hermie is supposed to be rare(according to DJ Short), i.e. a male that actually has seeds


That is very encouraging, I will clip some male shoots, and crack some stem.


----------



## squarefodder (May 26, 2012)

Last night was a tough night of sleep for her. I "woke" it up @ 12 and left the light on until 5 and let it sleep for an hour, now the lights are back on. 

Plant must be like WTF ? 

Btw i forgot to mention in my original post that this plant was in 12/12 for a week when it decided to grow balls.


----------



## squarefodder (Jun 1, 2012)

one week later and its still a dick


----------



## growone (Jun 1, 2012)

curious what your goal is? just want to see a male hermie, or some breeding intention?


----------



## squarefodder (Jun 1, 2012)

just wanted to see a male hermie, i know they are rare.

Oh well im going to chop it down before it fucks shit up.


----------

